# Happy Birthday Copchick



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LMAO Goblin - great picture. Anyway HAPPY BIRTHDAY Tina - you look sensational for a dead dog!!!!!!  Have a great day.


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday CopChick!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Happy Birthday to one of the BEST people on the whole forum! Hope you day is full of laughter and fun and lots of Halloween ghoulishness!








HAPPY BIRTHDAY TINA!!!
P.S. I am not sure who Jack is...or why his name is on your cake?!(hee, hee)


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, CC!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday! May it be filled with love, laughter, and lots of goodies!!!


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Bonne Aniversaire, Copchick!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Copchick!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Chopchick.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! have a fun day


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Happy B-Day!!! Have a spooky day!


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Hope you're having a great day!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

happy birthday copchick...have a spooktacular day...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey everyone! Thanks so much for the birthday wishes! I wish all of you could've had a piece of birthday cake with me!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Copchick. Piece of cake? Hell, I would have had a beer with you! Hope your birthday was a great one.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday, CC I hope you got what you wished for last night!! (wink, wink)


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

*Happy
Birthday
CopChick
!!!*

A certain Halloween-fan left you a message: 









(Picture of crime-scene)​


----------

